# Missing Limbs



## Fly_Boy (20 Feb 2004)

When I was 3 years old I cut half of my left pointer finger off. I was wondering if this for any reason might hold me back from joining the military??...it‘s not my trigger finger so hopefully I‘ll be ok


----------



## McInnes (20 Feb 2004)

Contact your local CFRC. Even by phone they should be able to let you know. You can also e-mail your local CFRC on the recruiting website under "contact us", and then click on ‘ask us‘. You should recieve a reply within 48 hours or so. Canadian Forces Recruiting-Ask Us


----------

